# Bachmann g scale 4-4-0



## Midlander55 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello, I Have a question. I trying to see what kind of rc i can use for my Bachmann 4-4-0. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are tons of options.

You should state your budget, if you are going to install it yourself, some qualification of your capabilities, and if you want sound or not.

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
I use this company, there are some fancier systems, but this works for me. 

https://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Happy Rails, 
John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

As John say, welcome.

I also use the RailBoss 4 from G Scale Graphics and am very happy with my decision. 

Again, as Greg said you should determine your needs, budget and skill level when making this type of decision. I'm sure there will be lots of suggestions once we know this information.


----------



## Midlander55 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have purchased the RailBoss4 basic and the remote that goes along with it. My plan is either install it inside the tender or a separate car so I can connect to other locomotives as well. I leaning toward putting into a separate car since it will be cheaper to do.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found that when installing remote control with batteries for a small engine, the batteries need to be in the engine as a trailing car can be too much weight to pull, or just limit yourself to a very short train.
The newer batteries available now are lighter, but a trailing battery car with sound and speaker/s is still heavy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

just put ball bearings in it... should be no difference where the weight is, just any additional friction if you use a trailing car.

In either case, the locomotive still has to "pull" the batteries.

Greg


----------



## DrTechDaddy (Sep 1, 2012)

Midlander55 said:


> Hello, I Have a question. I trying to see what kind of rc i can use for my Bachmann 4-4-0. Any suggestions?


Another interesting option for a low-power loco like yours is BlueRail (BlueRailTrains.com). It's uses Bluetooth Low Energy technology to control your trains from a smartphone, and has versions for either track (DC) or battery power.

I haven't tried it yet myself, but according to their website, others are using it with the Bachmann 4-4-0 and similar Bachmann locos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And the sound come out of your cell phone. Not my cup of tea.

Greg 1,104


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would go for the power car option as well...
Now, if the locomotive had couplers on both ends, I would likely prefer to have it inside the locomotive to allow for switching. The 4-4-0 (as Bachmann made it) is basically a road-engine, so there's less reason to ever run it without a train. Unless of course you build a roundhouse some day... 

Good call on the RailBoss4!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've installed the RailBoss system in the tender of my 4-4-0. Tight fit but works great. I had to use a really small speaker but I still get plenty of sound.

Doc


----------

